# Break a string down into smaller parts - C Programming!



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey all,

I am trying to have a number inputted as a string such as "1011", then breaking that string down as... "1" "0" "1" "1", and storing each individual part of the string into an array.

Could anyone help me out here as to how I would go about doing that? I really need help, I've been struggling for awhile now.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

Probably best to keep all your questions on this binary thing to the same topic:
http://forums.techguy.org/software-development/750247-c-help-converting-binary-decimal.html

To answer this question...you don't need to. A string is an array.


----------

